# HR 44 500 wi fi problem



## larryah (Jul 29, 2010)

I have one of the new hr 44 Genies and love it except for one thing. It keeps losing the wi fi signal. I found out if I do a rbr I can go through the set up process and get connected again. I have a brand new Apple Extreme router and have 50 mbs cable. I know the Hr 44 is getting a strong wi fi signal because it show a full strength signal when I set it up, an my PS3 is only a few inches away and I stream HD movies every day with no problems. I called DTV and they are trying to tell my its my router. but if its my router why can I get it to reconnect only after a rbr? Any one else seeing this problem? The connection will last a couple of days and then I have to do a reset and go through the set up again.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Try going into the router's advanced settings, and give the HR44 a DHCP reservation, which will make certain that the router is assigning the same address to the HR44 continuously. When I got my HR44, I had similar issues with it not maintaining a wireless connection. Once I assigned the HR44 a DHCP reservation, the HR44 has worked just as well as with a wired connection.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Run an ethernet cable. you will be glad you did!


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

larryah said:


> I have one of the new hr 44 Genies and love it except for one thing. It keeps losing the wi fi signal. I found out if I do a rbr I can go through the set up process and get connected again. I have a brand new Apple Extreme router and have 50 mbs cable. I know the Hr 44 is getting a strong wi fi signal because it show a full strength signal when I set it up, an my PS3 is only a few inches away and I stream HD movies every day with no problems. I called DTV and they are trying to tell my its my router. but if its my router why can I get it to reconnect only after a rbr? Any one else seeing this problem? The connection will last a couple of days and then I have to do a reset and go through the set up again.


I recall this being a known issue with HR44-200's that are using the internal wifi connection. The resolution is to either connect it directly with an Ethernet cable or call D* and set up a service call, the tech will install a wired connection kit.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inf0z said:


> I recall this being a known issue with HR44-200's


Right on!. but the TS has an HR44-500


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And it's a moot point whether in fact it's "an issue" with the 44-200's....

But the main point is: Wired will be ever so much more satisfactory over the long run. (short runs, too!)


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

lol smart asses. I didn't see the full model number when I read it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

And it's a moot point whether in fact it's "an issue" with the 44-200's....

But the main point is: Wired will be ever so much more satisfactory over the long run. (short runs, too!) 
Might be a moot point to you, but not for the hundreds of customers affected by this and the countless of techs that got affected as well, count me in!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Move the PS3 more than a few inches away.
Try at least two feet.

All electronics emit RF noise and the PS3 may be spraying noise into the HR44.

And I agree with everyone's recommendation that wired is better if you can do it.


----------



## larryah (Jul 29, 2010)

DTV tech came out today and said it is a known issue with the 44 and they will address it in the next model coming out around the first of the year. Until then I guess Im just screwed. And yes I know wired is always the best, but it will cost a fortune to have my house done and Im not able to do it myself. Was hoping to avoid having to do it. Just wondering now if I will get a free upgrade. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

larryah said:


> DTV tech came out today and said it is a known issue with the 44 and they will address it in the next model coming out around the first of the year. Until then I guess Im just screwed. And yes I know wired is always the best, but it will cost a fortune to have my house done and Im not able to do it myself. Was hoping to avoid having to do it. Just wondering now if I will get a free upgrade. Thanks for the replies.


There may well be a "known issue" with WiFi and the HR44, but, once I assigned the HR44 a constant IP via the DHCP reservation options on the router (as I suggested in a previous post), that issue was resolved for me. I have not had a loss of connection in the 3 months or so since I assigned the HR44 a DHCP reservation. I believe that, once the WiFi is set up in the HR44, it keeps looking to connect to the same address, and, if the router decides to hand out a different address, it doesn't recognize that address. I suspect that, if you do a DHCP reservation for the HR44, it will work fine. And, even if it doesn't help, since it only takes a minute or two to give it a try, there is little to be lost in trying it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

larryah said:


> DTV tech came out today and said it is a known issue with the 44 and they will address it in the next model coming out around the first of the year. Until then I guess Im just screwed. And yes I know wired is always the best, but it will cost a fortune to have my house done and Im not able to do it myself. Was hoping to avoid having to do it. Just wondering now if I will get a free upgrade. Thanks for the replies.


Can you describe your installation in more detail,and the location of your router in relation to the install?

You mean It will cost a fortune just to run a coax able from a nearby SWiM splitter to the vicinity of your router?

And even if its impractical to run a cable that way to the area of the router and must stay with WiFi. Just forget about using the HR44's internal WiFi and get a wireless-CCK which DIRECTV should give you for free or purchase one cheap off e-bay and connect it by ethernet to the HR-44.

Then reboot the HR44 to disable it's internal WiFi and then setup the W-CCK.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

And BTW;

I wonder what "new model" this is which due out next year?

Unless this tech. is just blowing smoke with this claim ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lesz said:


> There may well be a "known issue" with WiFi and the HR44, but, once I assigned the HR44 a constant IP via the DHCP reservation options on the router (as I suggested in a previous post), that issue was resolved for me. I have not had a loss of connection in the 3 months or so since I assigned the HR44 a DHCP reservation. I believe that, once the WiFi is set up in the HR44, it keeps looking to connect to the same address, and, if the router decides to hand out a different address, it doesn't recognize that address. I suspect that, if you do a DHCP reservation for the HR44, it will work fine. And, even if it doesn't help, since it only takes a minute or two to give it a try, there is little to be lost in trying it.


Do you have a HR44-200 by any chance? If you do, your options are

1. Get another HR44 that is not the -200 series
2. Run an ethernet cable
3. Run a coax cable and add a DECA BB
4. Get an HR34 with a CCK-W


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> And even if its impractical to run a cable that way to the area of the router and must stay with WiFi. Just forget about using the HR44's internal WiFi and get a wireless-CCK which DIRECTV should give you for free or purchase one cheap off e-bay and connect it by ethernet to the HR-44.
> 
> T


Don't think the HR44 will "play nice" with the HR44. I tried it once to set up, and the HR44 was not able to "detect" the CCK-W


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> And BTW;
> 
> I wonder what "new model" this is which due out next year?
> 
> Unless this tech. is just blowing smoke with this claim ...


Yup. blowing smoke..... :yesman:


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Do you have a HR44-200 by any chance? If you do, your options are
> 
> 1. Get another HR44 that is not the -200 series
> 2. Run an ethernet cable
> ...


My HR44 is an HR44-700, and, with the DHCP reservation, it performs essentially the same way with WiFi as it did when I was using it with a wired CCK. It maintains the connection uninterrupted, and speeds are sufficient to stream HD video-on-demand without interruption. The reason why I chose to use the WiFi connection is because it allows me to eliminate one of the many pieces of equipment connected to my AV system, and I especially like eliminating the CCK because of the amount of heat that it generates.

I certainly can't guarantee that setting the router with a DHCP reservation will work with the HR44-200 for the OP, but, again, it only takes less than a minute to set up, and, thus, little is lost in giving it a try.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Don't think the HR44 will "play nice" with the HR44. I tried it once to set up, and the HR44 was not able to "detect" the CCK-W


Yeah, I thought as much;

Which is why I was going to suggest that unless the TS has another networked HD receiver which could detect the wireless CCK when mounted inline somewhere on a satellite coax, then it would have to be temporarily connected to the router so some computer on the home network could then configure it through it's built-in web-utility. Then afterwards connected back to the HR44 .

But what I'm not sure of is will the HR44's internal CCK remain disabled if an active ethernet connection is removed from the HR44 at some point following the reboot?

If so, then the W-CCK can by placed back inline on a coax run after its configuration by a computer and not as a single ended install via ethernet cable to the back of the HR44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would just stay away from the CCK-W and HR44 combo


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A couple small points of clarification: When you set a fixed IP on a DVR, it isn't a reservation, but an assignment. You do reserve an address on the router for devices, but doing both for a single device isn't necessary, and may be counter productive. With direcTV DVRs, assigning an IP is easy; just make sure it isn't one that's likely to be handed out by the router in the normal course of events.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> I would just stay away from the CCK-W and HR44 combo


But is there a way to keep the HR44's internal wireless CCK turned off short of keeping an active ethernet connection always plugged into it?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Plugging an inactive cable? Just a guess....hopefully not WA....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> But is there a way to keep the HR44's internal wireless CCK turned off short of keeping an active ethernet connection always plugged into it?


I will assume that if the HR44 "detects" internet "signal" on the DECA (coax) network, it will disable the WiFi


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I will assume that if the HR44 "detects" internet "signal" on the DECA (coax) network, it will disable the WiFi


That's exactly how it worked last time I played with it to see.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> That's exactly how it worked last time I played with it to see.


Would simplify matters if DIRECTV would just add a wireless-CC enable/disable feature under the "Settings & Help" menu or something.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They think this is similar though. Don't give a person a setting make it auto then they won't have to trouble shoot it. That's the theory I think.


----------

